# Very strange aquarium.



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

So I was looking around on E Bay and came across something.. odd. I found it on another site with a better picture, so I'll link you guys there. I know no one is going to buy it.. I mean it's maybe half a gallon.. if that. Someone put a LOT of thought into this baby.

http://www.amax-gadget.com/e/products/Office gadgets/Pen holder/Desk Mini Aquarium.html










It's a pen holder/clock/desk lamp/water faucet/aquarium.. that looks like a microwave? Hahahahhaa!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That is so funny!!! I calculated it, and it's 1.17g....


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow that much? I have poor Lunch in a 1 gallon right now and that thing looks half the size.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that's so cool looking! Too bad it isn't bigger though...


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow that is horrible. Imagine how scared the poor thing would be when the alarm went off ...


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG I didn't even think of that! Poor baby!!

Oh, and on the page at the bottom is the box it comes in. It says it's 1.5L... that's like 0.4 gallons I think. Less then half a gallon.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, it's just too much. They should let an aquarium be an aquarium and leave the gadgets to something else. :-/


----------



## Nameaz (Jan 8, 2010)

Poor Mr.Guppy


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

very cool idea, but poor fishie when that alarm clock goes off!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

cute idea, but why couldnt they make it a 5 gallon..........i like the faucet aspect NOT the alarm


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I would like an aquarium with a faucet on it.. that would be pretty cool.. but all that? The phrase "everything but the kitchen sink" comes to mind..


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

MollyJean said:


> Yeah I would like an aquarium with a faucet on it.. that would be pretty cool.. but all that? The phrase "everything but the kitchen sink" comes to mind..


 Haha yeah, well it has a tap so it sort of does have the kitchen sink when you think about it...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thats the weirdest tank I've ever seen


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

ya the faucet is a cool idea. alarm clock no. poor fish would probably jump out of the water when it goes off.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I love that it looks like a microwave. When I saw it on E Bay, the picture was small and that's what I thought it was.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it does look kind of like a microwave.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

What I'd like to know is; is that an actual faucet that you hook up somewhere? Or is there a water pump that pumps the water out the faucet so its like a water fall?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I thought about that too. You'd probably have to hook it up to a hose.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

poor betta, the water would be freezing! Or at least not the same temperature, if it had a faucet instead of a fountain


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

that's neat lookin, with the facet and all. BUT maybe they should take the alarm off and make it bigger.. poor little guppy!!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm sure it's run through a pump directly from the tank water, it would just be silly to have to hook it up to an actual water line.. and I doubt it works, it probably can't be turned on and off with the knob, that's probably just for decoration.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That is one of the oddest things I have seen...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just wanna know what the heck 'such a sea glance of feeling' is... that description cracked me up. I'm sure it made more sense in the language it was written in. The translation is cah-razy. No fish should ever be kept in that thing.


----------



## Angela86 (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree, cool idea, but needs to be bigger and without the alarm, I wouldn't want to be giving the poor fish a heart attack.


----------

